

Printing the NYT costs twice as much as sending every subscriber a free Kindle - jws
http://www.businessinsider.com/2009/1/printing-the-nyt-costs-twice-as-much-as-sending-every-subscriber-a-free-kindle

======
jleyank
Yeah, but the paper's easier to read, doesn't require batteries, lacks DRM,
stores well, ... And I can't see wrapping a fish or fries in a Kindle.

